# Jack Daniel's Invitational BBQ Competition Festival



## DarylCincy (Nov 5, 2012)

I had a great time down at The Jack, This was my secound year and look forward to going next year. Here is a video tour of the 2012 Jack Daniels BBQ Festival.
2012 Jack Dainel's World Championship Invitational Barbecue Festival - YouTube


----------



## bbquzz (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey Daryl, long time no post ... Thanks for sharing the video, looks like a good time was had by all.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 5, 2012)

Not to mimic Buzz by any means but double dittos to what he said. That event is just a little too high and rarefied for home folks to get a grasp on it. Can tell it was a blast. Did you get any free hooch? Who was the Illustrious Hoo Haw of the contest?  I was fixing to axe if you and yours done any good but then I say..naw...if so we woulda done heard about it. lol. Hope everybody had a great time and trusting its as much fun as it looks. You can tell your grand chillins about it one fine day. Glad you got pics and movies.


----------



## DarylCincy (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank's, It was a good time!
Yeah' I do need to post more, but I'm fine, and cookin' away, having some fun with the video's.


----------

